# Staying in Germany



## Tommy Tainant

I take my two boys for a football break every year and this time they want to go to Germany.

Im not great on German geography so I am looking for some tips.

We are likely  flying into Cologne or Dusseldorf and all the games we wil be going to will be in that region.

Cologne
Dusseldorf
Gelsenkirchen
Duisburg
Monchengladbach
Leverkusen
Possibly across to Liege or Eindhoven.

I guess you might call it an industrial area. The last time I was in Germany was in the 70s when we travelled along the Rhine and my memory is hazy.

Where is a good place to stay ? Dusseldorf looks a bit dull but is better placed than Cologne. We dont do much at night other than have a meal and a few beers and during the day we like to see a few sites before we go to the games. Nothing that gets in the way of going to the game really.

Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Don’t troll the OP, please


----------

